# AFE Takeda Cold Air Intake Systems at USP Motorsports - $249 shipped!!



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*AFE Power Takeda Intake System - VW 2.5L 2006-2009* 
Pro Dry Flow S Filter - NO Oiling required!! 
* 
+7HP, +8TQ, 97% Flow Increase* 











The Takeda Attack Intake is a true cold air intake intake system. In recent testing this intake produced 7hp and 8lbs. x ft. of torque and outflows the factory intake by 97%. Takeda intakes are constructed out of lightweight wrinkle black tubing for maximum air flow and a subtle style. Each intake uses a large 360 degree high flow PRO Dry S air filter for maximum flow, filtration and convenience. The PRO Dry S air filter requires no oils and cleans with simple soap and water. Takeda intakes come complete with all tubing, filter, couplers and hardware for an easy installation. 








*Click here to order!!* 

*Use coupon code "fbfreeship" for FREE SHIPPING.* (Enter coupon code AFTER the shipping selection screen, free shipping applies to Ground service only in the US)


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

Looks like a quality product! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

seanmcd72 said:


> Looks like a quality product! :thumbup:


Definitely, thanks for the feedback. AFE is a very large, very reputable intake system manufacturer. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Stack with the AWE cat-back http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=443 for an amazing sounding 2.5L!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

PM me if you are looking for anything else for your 2.5L!!


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

In the pic for the AWE 2.5 cat-back, it shows an additional pipe with a muffler/resonator about 2 feet long. 

What the hell is this?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Golf5spd said:


> In the pic for the AWE 2.5 cat-back, it shows an additional pipe with a muffler/resonator about 2 feet long.
> 
> What the hell is this?


 It's part of the system, goes on the other end of the tips to mate to factory cat-pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Buy yourself an early Christmas present!! Or Halloween.. lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Combine with QuickSpool lightweight crank pulley for big gains!! http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?products_id=634 In stock at USP!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :beer:


2.5L oil filters also in stock!! http://uspmotorsports.com/product_info.php?cPath=26_358_409_475_482&products_id=643


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Cyber Monday bump!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Bump for the holidays! Give your 2.5L what it wants for Christmas!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

Still time to get before Christmas!!


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

does this intake by any chance fit the mk6 2.5?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

jaja123 said:


> does this intake by any chance fit the mk6 2.5?


It should, but we haven't test fit one to confirm yet .


----------

